# Sam Querrey wins L.A. Open



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Sam Querrey, a rising 21-year-old who was playing in his third final in three weeks, did something different this time. He won the thing. After being a runner up in Newport, R.I., and Indianapolis, and playing in front of an enthusiastic group of former high school buddies who call themselves "The Samurai," Querrey beat qualifier Carsten Ball 6-4, 3-6, 6-1 Sunday.


----------

